# red & blue handle kleins



## n.taluckder (Apr 1, 2011)

hey guys i was wondering ive seen klein pliers with blue handle grips and some with red is there a difference between them? they seem identical, thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

n.taluckder said:


> hey guys i was wondering ive seen klein pliers with blue handle grips and some with red is there a difference between them? they seem identical, thanks


The blue handle ones are made of extra hardened steel..http://www.all-spec.com/products/D2000-28.html?gclid=CIrgnbLzzrICFQJx4AodnVcABA

..


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i only use the blue. The reds will dull the cutting blade the 1st time you cut something other than cu or al.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> i only use the blue. The reds will dull the cutting blade the 1st time you cut something other than cu or al.


Yeah the blue ones last a long time.:thumbsup:


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Blue is what I have. And I've cut a lot of nails with no damage.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have an old pair of 9's with orange handles....what's up with that?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive seen yellow handles too.... they all suck no matter what color the handle is. klein needs to go out of business.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ive seen yellow handles too.... they all suck no matter what color the handle is. klein needs to go out of business.


Their linesman pliers are still good, everything else not so much. I think their diagonals are made in another factory cause lately, they are p!ss poor lol


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ive seen yellow handles too.... they all suck no matter what color the handle is. klein needs to go out of business.


A bit harsh, but accurate nonetheless. I carry mostly Knipex now and have zero complaints.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I have an old pair of 9's with orange handles....what's up with that?


The old, thick, orange insulation, was Klein's original "insulated" grip material.


----------

